# Google- Paris Hilton sued over hair extensions; Kelsey Grammer's new girlfriend pregnant? - Washington Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Washington Post<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Paris Hilton sued over hair extensions; Kelsey Grammer's new girlfriend pregnant?**Washington Post*So is he now going to crusade against morning sickness instead of *irritable bowel syndrome*? Did the women folk take the morning off? *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

